# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolunun İklimi

## ceydaaa

Yüzey şekillerinin çeşitliliği, özellikle kıyı dağlarının denize paralel olması sebebiyle bölgeler arasında büyük iklim farkları vardır. Üç tarafı denizle çevrili olduğundan kıyılarda ılık deniz, iç kısımlarda ise kara iklimi hakimdir.

Akdeniz ikliminin etkisinde bulunan güney kısımlarda yazlar sıcak ve kurak, kışlar ılık ve yağışlı geçer. Ege bölgesinin tamamında, Marmara bölgesinin kuzeyinde sıcaklık düşer. Karadeniz bölgesinde ise daha ılımlı ve yağışlı deniz iklimi hüküm sürer. Orta Anadoluda ise step iklimi hakimdir. Burada yazlar sıcak ve az yağışlı, kışlar da soğuk ve karlı geçer. Doğu Anadolunun yüksekliği fazla ve dağlık olduğundan, yazlar serin, kışlar çok soğuk ve karlıdır. Güney Doğu Anadolu bölgesinde yazlar kurak ve sıcak geçer, kışlar ise fazla soğuk değildir.

Rüzgarlar: Anadoluda genel olarak yazın poyraz adı verilen kuzey rüzgarları eser. Azor antisiklonundan doğan ve Tuna boylarından geçtikten sonra Karadeniz kıyılarını tesiri altına alıp İrana geçen bu akım Anadoluyu oldukça etkiler. Bu ana akımın rüzgarları serin ve kuru olmakla beraber yüzey şekillerinin etkisiyle yükseldikleri yerlerde yağmur meydana getirirler. Bu rüzgarlar yeryer İç Anadoluya sokulursa da asıl etkileri Bogazlar, Marmara ve Ege denizinde görülür.

Kış aylarında Sibirya üzerinden gelen yüksek basınç, Doğu Anadolu ile İç Anadoluyu etkiler. Kış aylarında Atlantik üzerinde beliren alçak basınç, etkilerini genellikle kıyı bölgelerinde gösterir. Denizden gelen soğuk rüzgarlarla karadan gelen soğuk rüzgarların karşılaşması, özellikle kıyı bölgelerinde yağışlara sebeb olur.

İlk ve sonbahar rüzgarları çeşitli olur ve devamlılık göstermez. Marmara ve İstanbul çevresinde poyraz ile lodos nöbetleşe eser.

Bu genel rüzgarların yanında meydana geliş sebeblerine göre özel isimler alan bir takım mahalli rüzgarlar da vardır. Bunlar kıyılarda görülen deniz ve kara rüzgarları ile dağ ve vadi rüzgarlarıdır. Bu cins rüzgarların en önemlisi İzmir bölgesinde esen İmbat rüzgarlarıdır.

Yağış: Türkiyede yıllık yağış mikdarında bölgelere göre büyük farklar vardır. Ayrıca, bölgelerdeki yağışların mevsimlere dağılışı da farklıdır. İç Anadoluda 40 mm altına düşen yağışlar kıyılarda ve kenar dağlarda 700 milimetreyi aşar. Doğu Karadeniz bölgesinde ise 2500 milimetreyi bulur.

En çok yağış genellikle kışın görülür. Ege ve Akdeniz bölgeleri ile Doğu Toroslarda durum böyledir. Kuzey kıyılarında en fazla yağış sonbahardadır. İç kısımlarda ise ilkbahara rastlar. Memleketimizde başlıca üç yağış tipi görülür:

Karadeniz tipinde, yazları dahil her mevsim yağışlıdır. En az yağış mayıs ayındadır. En çok yağış ise ekim ayında görülür.

Akdeniz tipinde, yazlar kurak, kışlar ise yağışlı geçer. En fazla yağış, aralık ve ocak aylarında görülür.

Kara tipinde, en çok ilkbaharda mayıs ayında olur. Kış aylarında genellikle kar şeklindedir.

----------

